# Rat Claws



## threelittleratties (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone know of any safe ways to trim rat nails? I need to know quickly as my new rat Fabio (He is so cute hes a blue(?) satin photogenic male) has nails that are so sharp they get stuck in my skin and Im afraid he may end up cutting himself!


----------



## threelittleratties (May 7, 2013)

Oh also is it normal for rats to squick when being picked up? Oh I have only had Fabio for less then a day!


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

To be honest I don't think you should even think about handling him right now since you've only had him for a day. Clipping his nails will seriously stress him out and being new hes already stressed out so its likely he will lash out and get scared. It is not normal for rats to squeek when being picked up as thats a sign of distress and fear. Please do more research on trust training and let your rat get used to you first before trying to handle him. Also, you shouldnt have a single rat. Rats should always be kept in pairs with another rat who is the same gender. Please get another male rat the same age as soon as possible. You should probably have researched all this before getting him but its not a problem if you do the research now. Rats need special care and with the right care they will become your best friend, trust me. As for the nails, dont try anything right now. Give him a week or 2 to settle down. Talk to him gently, put your hand in his cage so he can sniff you, and eventually pet him and get him used to you. Dont try picking him up just yet. Read more threads on here to learn more on how to communicate and take care of him. Also as a side note what cage and bedding are you using for him?


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

I disagree with the handling. They should be handled as often as possible in the first few days. It is recommended they have 24hrs no interaction to adjust to their cage but if they spend more time with you than in their cage they should be better bonded with you. Best method would be immersion training (the rat needs to get used to you, not the cage) 

Also you should have a minimum of 2 rats unless you are planning on having your rattie almost always out of the cage as they need a lot of social interaction wether it is from your or another rattie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## threelittleratties (May 7, 2013)

I have 2 other rats Rattielove but I'm quarantining him! But thanks for posting that ! The only reason I'm handling him this early was do to the fact that he had a 2 hour drive to take him to our house and he was sitting with me the whole time. Also I wouldn't even consider clipping nails unless it was absolutely necessary! But since they are so sharp I am scared for his health as the claws easily pierced my skin! Also is there any special care needed for Satin rats? (I'm 90% sure he's satin)


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

ok I like to file not trim, as my rats watch me do it to my nails&prefer it. apparently they enjoy it more&the results the same. there are also many keeping nails down tips if you need any. I listed several but theres a storm so things are glitch here


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

You called? haha, but honestly you should not mess with your rat's nails until they're used to you or you'll likely get a bad reaction. I never trim my rat's claws any more because it's not really needed; they never scratch me or anything these days!


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Nathan4d said:


> I disagree with the handling. They should be handled as often as possible in the first few days. It is recommended they have 24hrs no interaction to adjust to their cage but if they spend more time with you than in their cage they should be better bonded with you. Best method would be immersion training (the rat needs to get used to you, not the cage)
> 
> Also you should have a minimum of 2 rats unless you are planning on having your rattie almost always out of the cage as they need a lot of social interaction wether it is from your or another rattie
> 
> I see what you mean, but I guess everyone has their own methods when it comes to gaining their rats trust. I personally do not like to disturb the rats in their first few days of being in a new home. I interact with them a ton inside their cage but I want them to be a little comfortable with me before trying something like immersion. I think doing it straight from the first few days is way too stressful for the rat but again that's just me.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I noticed that my skittish girl squeaked when I'd pick her up for the first week or so of being home. After living here several months, she doesn't do that anymore, but she was just a little bit more skittish than my other girls. I would pick her up gently and give her a cheerio for letting me, try to encourage her to eat it in my lap/hand. Eventually it all worked out and now she loves coming to sit with me for scritches and has no problem being picked up wherever she's at (unless she's free ranging and doesn't want to go inside her cage.... sneaky girl)


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

did you put a brick or rock in the cage for nails to be worn down on&a branch suitable for chewing&climbing if space allows? sometimes that alleviates the need for filing or trimming.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I had a friend who tried the brick thing and she said it made her rat's claws sharper


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

I removed a ramp from my cage and put some lava ledges as steps -- they get a little nail trim every time they go up or down. It's helping a little!

My boys are too squirmy for me to trim their nails still, so I got some cinderblocks and am making a cinderblock play area for them -- I'm hoping that'll help even more.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

mine chew the lava ledges to bits in minutes! i have quite a few&have oftentimes joked rat people should but stock in the products we use most! I have heard some rats have tended to hone the toenails to precision tools at first. it works on mine but I have rocks too&the more natural shape creates a climb that dulls nails. i like the cinderblock idea& wonder if ive even the room for more play area. do you use the ones w/the holes? im envisioning something that could make mine very happy but would result in more stubbed toes on my part.


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

I have both types! I got flat ones to lay out like tiles, and larger ones with holes for them to climb on.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

My lava ledge only worked on their nails for about a week before it got bitten and smoothed out and just became a ridiculously overpriced ledge haha. I found it really annoying actually.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Using a brick or lava or a cuttle bone is best. Natural is better because their nails are programmed to stop growing at a certain length and trimming with clippers deprograms them for life. And they will get out of hand forever after that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## threelittleratties (May 7, 2013)

Amos cuttle bones are bad for rats FYI


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

I've heard otherwise, cuttle bones have been listed on money of the safe food/chew lists that I've looked at. Does it matter what type of rock it is? Can I just go to my local park and pick out a fancy rock? Same with the cinder blocks, can I just go buy a block and use it in their cage?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I am not convinced that it is necessary to cut their nails. I have never done this, my girls are fine with it, so am I. I just wear a fleecy pullover when I play with them to give them something thick to hold on to when they climb up on me. But what ever works for you


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Cuttle bones are very very safe. Otherwise I wouldn't be saying to use them. There is nothing unsafe about them they are a fish that's all. 

And I don't think rats need nail trimmings either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

